# khe lolita hub



## flipwhip (8. November 2007)

hallo leute
kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob die khe lolita gut is??? oder weis jemand zumindest ob die schön laut is??? danke schonmal.


----------



## yamseq (8. November 2007)

gabs schonmal, man muss nur mal die sufu fragen, die weiß so einiges 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=301321&highlight=khe+lolita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flipwhip (9. November 2007)

thx für den link


----------

